

Why is Facebook blue? The science behind colors in marketing - holyguard
http://www.ma-no.org/en/content/index_why-is-facebook-blue-the-science-behind-colors-in-marketing_1498.php

======
juriga
Original article: [http://blog.bufferapp.com/the-science-of-colors-in-
marketing...](http://blog.bufferapp.com/the-science-of-colors-in-marketing-
why-is-facebook-blue)

~~~
josh2600
THANK YOU. I was thinking to myself "Wow they even took the examples straight
off of Buffer's website".

Shame on this company for blatantly stealing content without attribution.

EDIT: Before I feel foolish, there is a disclaimer at the bottom that says
"Reprinted with permission from Buffer", so I might've overreacted a tad. I'll
leave my original comment intact as a monument to my shame.

------
rheide
The AB test example where everything was kept the same except the color of the
button should be taken with a grain of salt. Many elements on the page are
green and there's almost no trace of red, so obviously changing the button
color to red would instantly make it stand out more. That's an issue of
contrast, not color preference.

------
nwh
I doubt this was ever intended. There's screenshots of Facebook back when it
was TheFaceBook.com, and it has maintained the same scheme ever since.

------
t0
Is this the same in reverse? What about a black background with white text?

